# un blem et hop je vous aide pour nimporte quels ipod!!!! y a qu'a demander



## roxypl29 (4 Janvier 2006)

vous avez des problèmes, ou il vous manque des indications.... allez sur ce site et vous trouverez tous ceux que vous avez besoin pour votre ipod!!!!!

http://www.apple.com/fr/support/manuals/ipod/

voila voila!
grosse bise @ tous!


----------



## Dark Templar (4 Janvier 2006)

iGeneration


----------



## chroukin (4 Janvier 2006)

roxypl29 a dit:
			
		

> vous avez des problèmes, ou il vous manque des indications.... allez sur ce site et vous trouverez tous ceux que vous avez besoin pour votre ipod!!!!!
> 
> http://www.apple.com/fr/support/manuals/ipod/
> 
> ...


 

Mince on a retrouvé le webmaster du site Apple 

Et heureusement que tu es là pour nous signaler qu'une aide sur le site Apple est disponible, on y aurait pas pensé 

Enfin, encore quelqu'un qui se créé un deuxième pseudo pour rigoler  :hein:


----------



## roxypl29 (5 Janvier 2006)

ben quoi y en a qui pose des questions idiottes alors ils ont cas allez sur le site pour avoir la reponse c'est plus simple que de la donner dans le forum! lol! c'est tout! maintenant c'est vous qui voyez si ca vous plait pas ben je dit rien !.....:sick:


----------



## Dark Templar (5 Janvier 2006)

roxypl29 a dit:
			
		

> ben quoi y en a qui pose des questions idiottes alors ils ont cas allez sur le site pour avoir la reponse c'est plus simple que de la donner dans le forum! lol! c'est tout! maintenant c'est vous qui voyez si ca vous plait pas ben je dit rien !.....:sick:


Moi je dis juste que pour tout ce qui est iPod, les gens devraient de toute façon aller sur iGeneration.


----------



## roxypl29 (5 Janvier 2006)

mouè après ca dépend de chaqu'un et de ses choix! en tout cas j'espère  que ca va les aider (enfin certains) dautres savent déjà qu'ils existent!!! donc vla...


----------



## chroukin (5 Janvier 2006)

roxypl29 a dit:
			
		

> ben quoi y en a qui pose des questions idiottes alors ils ont cas allez sur le site pour avoir la reponse c'est plus simple que de la donner dans le forum! lol! c'est tout! maintenant c'est vous qui voyez si ca vous plait pas ben je dit rien !.....:sick:


 
On ne te demande pas de rien dire, mais de le dire bien déjà


----------



## Didjo (5 Janvier 2006)

Tu as un probleme avec un truc Apple ?

www.apple.com/fr 

Nampehce vous rigolez mais si on fait une recherche doit pas y avoir tant de liens vers ce site


----------



## jmini (5 Janvier 2006)

Dans Google il y a quand même 2 150 pages qui sont référencées comme pointant vers www.apple.com/fr : La preuve

Mais effectivement pour la version anglaise le chiffre monte à 75 100... rePreveuve

Ca fait réfléchir


----------



## chroukin (5 Janvier 2006)

jmini a dit:
			
		

> Dans Google il y a quand même 2 150 pages qui sont référencées comme pointant vers www.apple.com/fr : La preuve
> 
> Mais effectivement pour la version anglaise le chiffre monte à 75 100... rePreveuve
> 
> Ca fait réfléchir


Ca fait surtout beaucoup de pages à visiter 



 je sors...


----------



## Didjo (6 Janvier 2006)

Et pour Micro**** (on cache les gros mots) t'a essayé ?


----------



## golf (6 Janvier 2006)

Et en français, qu'est ce qu'il voulait le gars :mouais: :rateau:


----------



## rezba (6 Janvier 2006)

Ce rendre indispensable à nous. Il l'est déja, en 4 fils créés.


----------



## Bilbo (6 Janvier 2006)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Moi je dis juste que pour tout ce qui est iPod, les gens devraient de toute façon aller sur iGeneration.


Darkounet, pour ta gouverne, un iPod fonctionne aussi connecté à un mac. 

:rateau:

À+


----------



## naas (6 Janvier 2006)

oh mais je l'ai déjà vu lui avec le fil sur les accessoires ipod :bebe:  


			
				Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> iGeneration


au fait vous avez essayé www.igeneration.com ?


----------



## golf (6 Janvier 2006)

Pour que vive le bar


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (6 Janvier 2006)

roxypl29 a dit:
			
		

> maintenant c'est vous qui voyez si ca vous plait pas ben je dit rien !.....:sick:




*Ah, enfin*
un post lucide et éclairé !






:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2006)

roxypl29 a dit:
			
		

> ben quoi y en a qui pose des questions idiottes alors ils ont cas allez sur le site pour avoir la reponse c'est plus simple que de la donner dans le forum!


T'as raison, autant donner directement une réponse idiote globale, ça simplifiera la vie de tout le monde.

Ca faisait longtemps que je ne m'étais pas marré comme ça, moi !

Edit :
En parlant de réponse globale, personne n'a un lien vers un site basique de "grammaire et orthographe de la langue française" ?


----------



## Luc G (6 Janvier 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> En parlant de réponse globale, personne n'a un lien vers un site basique de "grammaire et orthographe de la langue française" ?



je n'ai que du semi-global , pour l'orthographe, le site du TLF

(c'est la version pour accés rapide, pour un modem lent, faut remonter sur le site atilf)


----------



## Dark Templar (6 Janvier 2006)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Darkounet, pour ta gouverne, un iPod fonctionne aussi connecté à un mac.
> 
> :rateau:
> 
> À+





> Forum iPod - iGeneration.fr
> Questions générales sur l'iPod, utilisation sur Mac et PC, et forum iTunes (sur iGeneration.fr).


----------



## Bilbo (6 Janvier 2006)

Toi t'es modo, tu dois faire ce que disent les chefs. Moi je fais partie de la communauté MacG. :rateau:

À+


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (6 Janvier 2006)

*C++*


----------



## naas (6 Janvier 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *C++*


C'est quoi ces blagues informatiques :mouais: :rateau:


----------



## bonobulo (6 Janvier 2006)

bonsoir naas

tu serais vraiment formidable si tu pouvais régler un de mes pb!! j'en ai plein c sûr mais bon suis tellement nulle que il y en aurait pour toute la nuit et pour tout  le monde, ce qui m'amène ce soir ce sont les photos que j'envoie en pièce jointe je m'explique : (je passe par yahoo car c mon chéri qui utilise outlook) 

avant j'avais un appareil numérique pourri donc j'utilisais iphoto aujourd'hui j'ai un nikon qui tue et j'utilise pictureproject sauf que quand je vais cherhcer mon fichier c le bordel total, pourtant j'ai transféré tous mes dossiers de iphoto à picture. et surtout quand j'ajoute des photos dans un dossier A elles vont dans un dossier Z (c'est à dire les dernières photos prises) alors que je l'ai ai mises dans le A!!!  bref comme c des n°, DC 0005 etc etc je ne suis pas rendue 

en plus ça me garde aussi tous les fichiers des photos que j'ai effacées!! vla le bordel pour choisir une pauvre photo !

bon j'espère que c assez clair  

merkki d'avance 

ah et sinon est-ce qu'il y a une manip pour éclairer le clavier pour quand on veut taper dans le noir ???


----------



## Dark Templar (6 Janvier 2006)

Et pourquoi ne pas revenir à iPhoto si picture project met le boxon ?


----------



## naas (6 Janvier 2006)

bonobulo a dit:
			
		

> bonsoir naas


'soir 


> (je passe par yahoo car c mon chéri qui utilise outlook)


comprends pas  



> avant j'avais un appareil numérique pourri donc j'utilisais iphoto aujourd'hui j'ai un nikon qui tue et j'utilise pictureproject sauf que quand je vais cherhcer mon fichier c le bordel total,


comprends pas  



> pourtant j'ai transféré tous mes dossiers de iphoto à picture. et surtout quand j'ajoute des photos dans un dossier A elles vont dans un dossier Z (c'est à dire les dernières photos prises) alors que je l'ai ai mises dans le A!!!  bref comme c des n°, DC 0005 etc etc je ne suis pas rendue


comprends pas :bebe: 



> en plus ça me garde aussi tous les fichiers des photos que j'ai effacées!! vla le bordel pour choisir une pauvre photo !


comprends pas  



> bon j'espère que c assez clair


mais oui bien suuuuuur :rateau: 



> ah et sinon est-ce qu'il y a une manip pour éclairer le clavier pour quand on veut taper dans le noir ???


Ca sent le faux nioube tout ça quand même, un modo pour me faire une recherche ip siouplait


----------



## bonobulo (6 Janvier 2006)

ah non  c pas possible car sur picture je peux tout faire c génial sur iphoto rien du tout 
en tout cas pas avec la vresion de base que j'ai 

la qualité est mieux ainsi que les modifs de base amélioration de l'image , recadrage etc.


----------



## chroukin (6 Janvier 2006)

bonobulo a dit:
			
		

> ah et sinon est-ce qu'il y a une manip pour éclairer le clavier pour quand on veut taper dans le noir ???


 
Allume la lumière


----------



## Dark Templar (7 Janvier 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> comprends pas
> comprends pas
> comprends pas :bebe:
> comprends pas


Va peut-être falloir faire des efforts :rateau:



			
				naas a dit:
			
		

> Ca sent le faux nioube tout ça quand même


Si tu le dis :mouais:. En tout cas ce n'est ni mon avis (très humble au vu de mon expérience il est vrai) ni celui de la recherche d'IP.



			
				bonobulo a dit:
			
		

> la qualité est mieux


Tu vois une différence de qualité sur la même image entre les deux logiciels ???  



			
				bonobulo a dit:
			
		

> ainsi que les modifs de base amélioration de l'image , recadrage etc.


OK dans ce cas

Bonobulo, ce que je te conseille c'est de faire une recherche dans le forum photo pour voir si tu ne trouverais pas de solution à ton problème, et dans le cas où tu n'en trouverais pas de créer un sujet dans ce même forum pour reposer ta question, tu auras plus de réponses qu'ici.


----------



## bonobulo (7 Janvier 2006)

euh bah désolée naas mais je ne comprends pas pourquoi tu ne comprends pas ! en effet va falloir faire des efforts lol !! 

tout ça c quand je veux envoyer une photo par mail ! 

je vais aller voir dans le forum photo en effet 

merci pour vos réponses 

bonne nuit


----------



## golf (7 Janvier 2006)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Toi t'es modo, tu dois faire ce que disent les chefs.


Toi, y en a avoir besoin qq jours de désintox


----------

